# First Trip With My Dog



## Coke (Oct 20, 2008)

This is my 7 year to ND, but my first with my own dog. I have a Brittany who is very excted to for the trip. What are some things to bring for him, that most people don't think about? Also, when ever I travel with my dog he doesn't like to eat much...does anyone have tips to get him to eat when he is away from home?


----------



## woolie.222 (Dec 3, 2007)

Try some of that iams gravy stuff that comes in a bottle. Also durring the day when hunting my dog doesn't take the time to eat so i carry hard boiled eggs and peanut butter sandwiches as treats because they are packed in protien and keeps him going.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Be careful that they aren't eating to much or to fast when they are out in the field working.

I cant comment on how to get them to eat more as it seems the more my dog works the more he wants to eat, regardles of location.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

My dogs are gulpers so eating is never a problem no matter where they are. I would try some of the gravy mix by IAMS or bring some from home. I never feed befor a hunt or during the day if they are going to be in the field, twisted stomach always worries me.

Things to bring.

1. dog first aid kit (keep it in your truck) last week in Manitoba Inoiced that one of our group had his in the trailer back at the motel all week doesn't do any good there, and know how to use all the stuff in there as well.

2. Plenty of fresh water

3. Skunk kit (listed in the stickys above)

4. A list and phone number of all vets within a 60 mile radious of where you will be staying in case of an emergency.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I keep my fully supplied dog first aid kit in the truck. In my vest or jacket pocket I always carry a ziplock with a pair of tweezers, a roll of Vet Wrap, a couple 4x4 gauze pads, and EMT Gel, even when hunting around home. EMT Gel is a miracle substance...

I feeed my dogs twice daily; 1 cup in the morning and the balance of each dog's individual daily ration at the end of the day. In my experience my dogs do better with just a bit of fuel in their tanks. I've never had a problem with twisted stomach.

If your dog is a finicky road eater, as has been suggested put some gravy on their food, or as I like to do, mix in some high quality wet food in their evening feeding. Considering the work they will be doing, the extra cals won't hurt them a bit, and will actually help them replenish energy for the next day's hunt...

Rather than expensive dog energy bars, I carry a few Salted Nut Rolls in the field. They are a nice energy snack for both the dogs and me...


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Also, in order to allow the dog to fully utilize what you're feeding them, feed like NDTermminator. This allows the digestion of the food a good 8-12 hrs before the actual hunt allowing the stored cals and proteins to be used when needed most. Humans can digest a candy bar and get a quick lift so sometimes sugar like what's in nut bars are good supplements during the hunt for both you and the dog.


----------

